# Stablelizer Jacks



## never2la8 (Mar 8, 2004)

Has anyone changed out the jacks that come with their trailer? If so, what did you replace them with? Did it keep your trailer more stable with less rocking?
Debbie


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

No changes here, we are pretty stable when all set up.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Previously discussed topic

Make sure that the wheels are properly chocked, rocking occurs because the wheels and suspension are moving. A stiff chock job and stabilizers should be sufficient for preventing rocking.

Kevin


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We thought about swapping ours out for scissor type, but when we got them home they would have hung about 1 1/2 inches lower than the ones that came on the camper and we were afraid they would drag on something, so we returned them. Early on we did put feet on our stabilizers, though and that seemed to help. I don't remember how much they were, but it was pretty cheap.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I took off the stabilizers on ours, the rear ones almost dragged on the driveway when I back in.

We bought a set of stacking aluminum rv jack stands. I think they were 35 dollars at walmart. They work much better than the stabilizers that came with the trailer. A little bit of a pain to reach under to set up, but that's the trade off for the better ground clearance for us.

Mike


----------



## A Happy Man (Jul 12, 2004)

Ours have pads which help, but the biggest help has been a mod I recently completed. I welded 5/8" bolts on to the end of the threaded rod on the jacks. This helped in two ways: It gave me a good solid 15/16 hex head that I can use a 6 point socket & strong speed handle on...This allows me to get the stabilizer much tighter and gives better support..The second benefit is the rear stabilizers were recessed too much to see without getting down on their level. I added 6" bolts on the rear & now I can easily see and jack them.. The front ones got a 2" bolt. Hope this helps..Bob <><


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I wanted to do the same thing, I think i'll add the feet first and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Where do you purchase the feet? I would like to get some for ours, are they the round feet? I am thinking dealer would want to much, thanks.


----------



## A Happy Man (Jul 12, 2004)

They are the round feet. The dealer where we purchased the trailer(Steves RV near New Orleans), put them on. Our last trailer also had feet, but they were more rectangular. I think that one of those deals that goes between the two wheels and locks them in place might help also, but so far we have done fine with chocks..B


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

CAMPINOUT said:


> Where do you purchase the feet? I would like to get some for ours, are they the round feet? I am thinking dealer would want to much, thanks.


I can believe it, I was talking to my wife about the base pads and she said she saw some in a drawer







, I had them the whole time







, anyway I guess that is another thing the dealer didnt have time to do, the TT was only there for a week, so who can blame them


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

On a related topic, my 16 year old took the handle with him to shop class and welded on a longer handle. Much easier to reach the back stabilizers now. He also painted it BRIGHT RED so that it has a lesser chance of being left behind.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey MC, they say the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Good idea about the red paint.

Sounds like you have a pretty smart kid there.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll be changing out the stabs with the scissor type shortly as one of the rear ones is bent. It must have been overloaded as my tires settled in some soft ground last time out.


----------

